# Anyone tried the Face Shields?



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Face Shields, you can DIY, or you can buy them on Amazon, Wal Mart or Sam's or other places.  They are clear, allow for free breathing.  Anyone tried that? I haven't seen anyone talking about that option.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Face Shields, you can DIY, or you can buy them on Amazon, Wal Mart or Sam's or other places.  They are clear, allow for free breathing.  Anyone tried that? I haven't seen anyone talking about that option.


We see people wearing them, along with masks. Depending how long this thing lasts, we may purchase them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We see people wearing them, along with masks. Depending how long this thing lasts, we may purchase them.


Same in this area.

I'm also curious about these hats.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Same in this area.
> 
> I'm also curious about these hats.
> 
> View attachment 112787


The face shield looks like it's attached to the hat .. ? Good idea for a child.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Same in this area.
> 
> I'm also curious about these hats.
> 
> View attachment 112787


Interesting.  I'd entertain wearing one of these for a short time - like while grocery shopping - but not for longer periods, like social distance visiting.  It'd surely feel like a sauna in a very short period of time.


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2020)

Whenever I see someone wearing a face shield, I'm glad I'm wearing a mask so they can't see me laughing at them.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 8, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Face Shields, you can DIY, or you can buy them on Amazon, Wal Mart or Sam's or other places.  They are clear, allow for free breathing.  Anyone tried that? I haven't seen anyone talking about that option.


I have some on order and they should be here in a few days. We will use them in conjunction with cloth masks that have additional filter barriers when we go inside a store. We are going stop using the N95 masks that itch like the devil. My hat is off to those medical people who have to use the N95's and put up with the itching and the frequent rashes. The N95's that we have drive me crazy in a matter of a few minutes and my face continues to itch after I get it off.

I am not entirely sure that masks like the N95 that have an exit valve are the real solution since outgoing air is not filtered. Incoming air is filtered quite well, but they would appear to not protect other people as well as those without a valve.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Interesting.  I'd entertain wearing one of these for a short time - like while grocery shopping - but not for longer periods, like social distance visiting.  It'd surely feel like a sauna in a very short period of time.


I have read a lot of reviews and none of them are perfect, but compared to wearing an N95 they look like a far more comfortable solution when combined with a cloth mask.

I will be overjoyed to dump all of them in the trash when this is over, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Whenever I see someone wearing a face shield, I'm glad I'm wearing a mask so they can't see me laughing at them.


LOL, you are easily entertained, but they do look rather dorky.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I have some on order and they should be here in a few days. We will use them in conjunction with cloth masks that have additional filter barriers when we go inside a store. We are going stop using the N95 masks that itch like the devil. My hat is off to those medical people who have to use the N95's and put up with the itching and the frequent rashes. The N95's that we have drive me crazy in a matter of a few minutes and my face continues to itch after I get it off.
> 
> I am not entirely sure that masks like the N95 that have an exit valve are the real solution since outgoing air is not filtered. Incoming air is filtered quite well, but they would appear to not protect other people as well as those without a valve.


I feel the same way.  You said it very well.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

I saw a lady at the senior center making them from transparent copier sheets.  DIY kind that you weave your eye glass frames in the holes that originally were meant for the folder.  Another man took the same idea, but used paper clips and rubber bands.  Leave it to seniors to become geniuses!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Is it hard to find the foam with tape?  That looks great for DIY!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Is it hard to find the foam with tape?  That looks great for DIY!


I've seen that type of weatherstripping in most home improvement/hardware stores but it will probably start flying off the shelf if people begin making face shields.

I think the face shields would be a great project for a group of kids at summer camp, scouts, etc...


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> LOL, you are easily entertained, but they do look rather dorky.


Ya think?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

It’s a great idea though.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Whenever I see someone wearing a face shield, I'm glad I'm wearing a mask so they can't see me laughing at them.


Just maybe they are laughing at you.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> LOL, you are easily entertained, but they do look rather dorky.


What do you mean, I am easily entertained?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2020)

I've only used the masks, haven't bought any face shields.  I have seen a few people around using them though.


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> What do you mean, I am easily entertained?


I think he meant me.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> I think he meant me.


I mean that in a good way, lord knows finding anything entertaining is a bit difficult these days. One of those shields could get some interesting decoration if a guy put his mind to it.


----------

